# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Добавление колонки в журнал документов

## Disly

Доброго времени суток уважаемые. Есть журнал документов "Кассовые документы", нужно добавить в форму списка журнала новую колонку из табличной части документа. Графу я добавил, но данные из табличной части не могу передать в эту колонку, каким способом можно это сделать, куда копать?
Действия происходят в: УТ 10.3, 1С 8.3, обычные формы

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток уважаемые. Есть журнал документов "Кассовые документы", нужно добавить в форму списка журнала новую колонку из табличной части документа. Графу я добавил, но данные из табличной части не могу передать в эту колонку, каким способом можно это сделать, куда копать?
> Действия происходят в: УТ 10.3, 1С 8.3, обычные формы


В табличной части может быть тысячи строк - как они отразятся на форме списка?

----------


## Disly

Вот так возможно сделать?
https://ibb.co/wM3D7wk

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вот так возможно сделать?
> https://ibb.co/wM3D7wk


В форме списка добавить событие "При получении данных" ичерез запрос получить значение вашего проекта. Пример:
https://zdst.net/1s-8-3-kak-dobavit-...lyaemoj-formy/

----------

Disly (25.01.2022)

----------

